# I GOTTA BE THE PERSON.. THOUGHTS??



## Shanespony (Apr 7, 2022)

So it has been a long anxious wait for this mare to drop her baby. 
We don't know anything about her since we got her begining of February and we don't know a due date since last owners pasture bred her and just guessed she'd foal around end March begining of April. 
Last night and this morning we got some good changes!! 
I noticed last night she looks like she is starting to wax up on one teat even tho her bags are not super full. This morning her bags filled a ton and the wax like substance is still there along with her seeming to relax a ton in the vulva. I always poke around on this poor pony and keep a close eye on her lol. I noticed this morning when she went to do her morning roll her vulva would gape open as she would roll. I always watch her roll every morning cause that seems to be her thing when she comes out of the stall and that is the first time I've see that happen! 
She also went from eating like a pig for the last couple weeks to now not so much anymore. Her stools are also seeming to get a little loose again. 
I'm sure she still have a little bit to go but oh my is it killing me!!! What are your thoughts??? 
Here are some photos:


----------



## Taz (Apr 7, 2022)

The waxing makes me think it might be really soon but they don't always follow the rules. She looks close, do you pH test her milk? That would give you a better idea. Hope you're not planning on getting much sleep, foal watch is exciting and terrifying at the same time. Good luck with a fast easy foaling and a healthy momma and baby.


----------



## Shanespony (Apr 7, 2022)

Taz said:


> The waxing makes me think it might be really soon but they don't always follow the rules. She looks close, do you pH test her milk? That would give you a better idea. Hope you're not planning on getting much sleep, foal watch is exciting and terrifying at the same time. Good luck with a fast easy foaling and a healthy momma and baby.



I've been trying to get some pH testing done on her but she doesn't wanna let me have her milk! She has it I can squeeze some out but it's a bit thick last time I tried and I can't get enough out to do the 3 part water 1 part milk with the pool strips. 
As for waxing it's so hard to tell cause one she's dark in color and two it's so dry and dusty here her teats are always super dusty so I wouldn't be surprised if the waxing just comes off from walking around. I noticed she didn't have more than just little plugs when I went out just a bit ago to redo her tail. Where as this morning and last night she had a bit of waxy looking build up. Hmmmmmm. I will have to say she is get very loose quite fast and her vulva is even more droopy than it was this morning it seems.


----------



## Taz (Apr 7, 2022)

She sounds very close if not tonight, fingers crossed for tonight. I have the pool strips that you don't have to dilute for, the tiniest bit of milk on them works. Can you get different ones close by if she doesn't foal tonight? If it works for you like it normally does for me you'll get new ones and not need them . It's hard to tell in the picture but it looks like that could be wax to me. Of course she could just keep going like this for a little while too....


----------



## Shanespony (Apr 7, 2022)

Taz said:


> She sounds very close if not tonight, fingers crossed for tonight. I have the pool strips that you don't have to dilute for, the tiniest bit of milk on them works. Can you get different ones close by if she doesn't foal tonight? If it works for you like it normally does for me you'll get new ones and not need them . It's hard to tell in the picture but it looks like that could be wax to me. Of course she could just keep going like this for a little while too....



My mom wanted to give her a good bath today since it reached into the 70s and the poor girl probably hasn't had one in years! 
Took her for a walk while she dried and then let her loose and of course she had to roll 
Her vulva looks like it is loosening very very fast but still not much from her bags  hopefully she's just an oddball and her bags fully fill when she foals or hours before foaling.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Apr 7, 2022)

Personally I think you may still have a bit. If it’s true wax, you shouldn’t have a problem expressing milk since it would be leaking on its own. That udder really isn’t big enough to be truly waxing yet. But you never know for sure! Just saying it may still be a long foal watch. I’ve seen them foal on no udder so nothing is impossible but if she sticks somewhat to the rules, she probably has a bit yet.


----------



## Shanespony (Apr 7, 2022)

elizabeth.conder said:


> Personally I think you may still have a bit. If it’s true wax, you shouldn’t have a problem expressing milk since it would be leaking on its own. That udder really isn’t big enough to be truly waxing yet. But you never know for sure! Just saying it may still be a long foal watch. I’ve seen them foal on no udder so nothing is impossible but if she sticks somewhat to the rules, she probably has a bit yet.



That's what I've been thinking too but it is definitely quite interesting with how loose she is getting so quickly!  She very well could be fooling us again! Baby will come at some point though lol


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Apr 7, 2022)

It is for sure! It’s just hard to base it off one sign. For instance, this mare was this elongated as a maiden more than a month before she foaled. Isn’t it ridiculous that they refuse to go by the rules lol??? You’re right about the fact that the baby WILL come one eventually lol. I just wish mares would corporate more with their owners lol.


----------



## Taz (Apr 8, 2022)

Any changes today?


----------



## Shanespony (Apr 8, 2022)

Taz said:


> Any changes today?



Nothing much. And we are starting to get snow and cold windy weather back again for a while UHG! 
The weather out here is so all over!


----------



## HersheyMint (Apr 9, 2022)

Hopefully she is waiting for warmer weather to deliver


----------



## Shanespony (Apr 9, 2022)

How do all you do your pH testing?? 
I've done some reading and lots of people say to use pool strips. Some do a 3ml destilled water to 1ml milk to get the results while others just put the milk on the pH strips. 
I've been doing both or well trying. I haven't been able to get enough milk from Pearl to do the destilled water version. It's like she gives and then holds it all in. I've done my best to estimate how much water goes with what I got though and each time the strip will show 9.0+ 
If I just put her milk on the strip though I've noticed it has seemed to be more accurate. The square will be a little half half colored but a lot more promising. A week ago the strip just with her milk was looking like it was showing right around 8.4 
And now today I'm thinking right around 7.8 maaayybbeee lower??? 
What's your thoughts? 
I've never done pH strips before lol. 
I have also put in a photo of her udders from this morning as well.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Apr 9, 2022)

For ph you do not dilute. Only for hardness. So it may read lower diluted.


----------



## Taz (Apr 10, 2022)

Don't dilute for pH. You can test hardness not diluted but you're just looking for it to go up, you have to dilute for it to be accurate. Looks about 7.8 to me but they can be hard to tell.


----------



## Shanespony (Apr 14, 2022)

New updates on this silly lil pony! 
Her bags have become quite full and her butt is super jello even when she is tense. The inside of her vulva color has changed quite a bit and has gotten pretty red in color as well. 
What is your thoughts?


----------



## Taz (Apr 15, 2022)

How's the pH? It's very hard to predict when they are going to foal other than soon, she looks good to go to me, she's at the point where I'd be on high alert. Good luck on everything going well and it being SOON.


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Apr 15, 2022)

Lots of improvement. I would guess her udder gets even bigger but you never know. I agree with Taz, predicting foaling is quite hard. I’m quite curious what her ph is as well.


----------



## Shanespony (Apr 15, 2022)

Here is her pH from this morning. It's definitely lower looking than the last time I had checked. It's a little hard to tell where it's at though since it's a little two toned in color. Her bags are full and stiff but get soft quite easy after a little bit of pulling to get the milk. Other than her udder, pH, and how loose she is in the rear she is acting pretty normal. A little sluggish though


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Apr 15, 2022)

I agree, definitely lower. Are you reading taking pics after the strip drys or while it’s still wet? I can’t tell in the picture but looks a little dry. Usually there will be a specified time limit to read them. That MIGHT explain the two tones. Of course if you are checking within that time limit that throughs that idea out lol.


----------



## Shanespony (Apr 15, 2022)

elizabeth.conder said:


> I agree, definitely lower. Are you reading taking pics after the strip drys or while it’s still wet? I can’t tell in the picture but looks a little dry. Usually there will be a specified time limit to read them. That MIGHT explain the two tones. Of course if you are checking within that time limit that throughs that idea out lol.



I check them immediately after though the photo was taken a little late. I will be taking another test here soon.


----------



## Shanespony (Apr 15, 2022)

I got a bit of a better reading this afternoon. Shes been rolling a bit more it seems. Still picking at her morning hay and scratching her bum on absolutely everything! 
Milk color looks like it has changed and is coming out much easier. 
Her pH to me looks more like a 6.8. might be having a baby soon I'm thinking!


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Apr 15, 2022)

Looks very close to 6.8 I agree! Looks like milk is going white too! Can’t wait to see the baby! Hopefully she continues this progression and doesn’t stall, you’ve waited long enough hahah.


----------



## Shanespony (Apr 16, 2022)

I think it is time!?!?!???
How many hours do you think!? 
Everything I've read says when they hit 6.4 within the next 12 hours. My mom is thinking she may hold out for the next couple days but oh boy come on Easter baby!!


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Apr 17, 2022)

Looks like she’s testing 6.0! So yes, baby time any time now! If possible can you get a pic of her udder? Assuming you don’t have a foal by next check. That might help give an idea of time. But most mares foal within 12 hrs testing 6.0. Some do go longer but they are the minority.


----------



## Shanespony (Apr 17, 2022)

elizabeth.conder said:


> Looks like she’s testing 6.0! So yes, baby time any time now! If possible can you get a pic of her udder? Assuming you don’t have a foal by next check. That might help give an idea of time. But most mares foal within 12 hrs testing 6.0. Some do go longer but they are the minority.



I did get a udder photo when I got that test I should of posted it! I will be going out to check on her here soon. 
Here is the photo of her udders from earlier:


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Apr 17, 2022)

Oh boy! That udder looks quite close. What is her milk like? Thickness, stickiness, color? Great example of an udders progression! I would guess not very long to wait. I think a really good chance for an Easter baby!


----------



## Shanespony (Apr 17, 2022)

elizabeth.conder said:


> Oh boy! That udder looks quite close. What is her milk like? Thickness, stickiness, color? Great example of an udders progression! I would guess not very long to wait. I think a really good chance for an Easter baby!



Her milk is a off white color not too thick but not too thin. Really shoots out easy with a slight touch on the teat. 
I personally have not noticed much for stickiness but that could just be cause it's been quite chilly and I usually have ice pops for hands lol


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Apr 17, 2022)

Definitely sounds close! Looking forward to baby pics!


----------



## Shanespony (Apr 17, 2022)

elizabeth.conder said:


> Definitely sounds close! Looking forward to baby pics!



I will definitely share when we get to see the lil one!!


----------



## Shanespony (Apr 17, 2022)

Came out to check tonight and she has a beautiful very large little girl at her side! 
Thank you everyone who helped give some information and ease my mind through this wait! 
Happy Easter!!


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Apr 17, 2022)

Congratulations! Happy Easter!!! What a pretty girl!


----------



## HersheyMint (Apr 17, 2022)

A Blessed Easter for you! Congratulations! Mom looks real good too.


----------



## Taz (Apr 17, 2022)

Congratulations!! So happy everything went well. Such a cute Easter baby. Can we have more pictures please when you get a chance?


----------



## Shanespony (Apr 19, 2022)

Here is some more photos! Her name is Lily! 
Unfortunately we are having to get a plasma transfusion for her  she's going in for her second half of the treatment today. She is a real fighter, a real fire cracker so I'm sure she will be just fine! 
What color does everyone think she may shed out to be? My aunt who is a real Palomino person is saying Palomino lol, My mom still thinks sorrel/Chestnut, I'm thinking possible bay. She is pretty dark and I'm sure she's only going to get darker in color as she sheds  








Can we also talk about how big Lily is!! My goodness! Pearl really hid her. Shes not a maiden either she's had a couple foals in the past too! We all so thought she was gonna have a little tiny baby or hold out for another month or so. Pearl did come out of this a little thin. She really gave everything she had to her little one!


----------



## Taz (Apr 19, 2022)

Lily is very cute and yes, huge! How big is dad? Poor Pearl, glad she'd already had a couple. I'm sure she'll enjoy all the extra food.
I think her nose will go darker but she's going to stay about that colour, just my guess .
Good for you getting the plasma transfusion for her. I'm sure your vets told you everything and of course knows more about it than I do but I just have to say keep a really close eye on her for any signs of her going septic, even the tiniest thing get on it right away. I'm guessing it's because her IGg was low and not because you saw any problems? She looks active and good in the pictures.


----------



## Shanespony (Apr 19, 2022)

Taz said:


> Lily is very cute and yes, huge! How big is dad? Poor Pearl, glad she'd already had a couple. I'm sure she'll enjoy all the extra food.
> I think her nose might go dark but she's going to stay about that colour, just my guess .
> Good for you getting the plasma transfusion for her. I'm sure your vets told you everything and of course knows more about it than I do but I just have to say keep a really close eye on her for any signs of her going septic, even the tiniest thing get on it right away. I'm guessing it's because her IGg was low and not because you saw any problems? She looks active and good in the pictures.



Yeah her IGg was pretty low. Her sire is actually smaller than Pearl by quite a few inches! I believe he is like 38 and Pearl is 41! Grandparents are on the smaller side too! Not sure where this big girl came from lol. Shes already getting little teeth too so I'm assuming Pearl must of really held onto her and let her cook up. Never got to know when her actual due date was. We may breed her next year so we will definitely be able to keep track of everything so much better next time!


----------



## elizabeth.conder (Apr 19, 2022)

She is huge! I say red/sorrel/chestnut tobiano, won’t know shade till she sheds her baby coat. Pretty girl!


----------



## HersheyMint (Apr 19, 2022)

I'm loving on both mom and foal. Pearl has the sweetest eyes


----------



## Capriole (Apr 20, 2022)

Both Lily and Pearl are gorgeous!! Congratulations!!

Pearl looks black to me....so I would go with bay for Lily, but her mane doesn't look like it has any dark hair at all and all the pictures of bay foals I've seen the manes/tails do look darker....so?

Whatever color she is, she is adorable, and her markings are beautiful!

I did see a picture of a horse that looked black, and everyone thought he was black until his owner had him tested and he turned out to be chestnut


----------



## Kelly (Apr 22, 2022)

Congrats! Lily is just BEAUTIFUL!!


----------



## MaryFlora (Apr 22, 2022)

Congratulations! Hope Mom and baby are both doing well! They are both beautiful!


----------



## Taz (Apr 22, 2022)

Any more pictures and updates?????


----------



## Standards Equine (Apr 22, 2022)

Yay for a beautiful, thriving baby and healthy mama! Someone mentioned ventral edema in late-gestation mares. I see it almost every time in my full horse (mostly warmbloods) mares. It doesn't concern me if all the vitals are within normal limits. 
Thanks for sharing, but I definitely need more baby pictures please! <3


----------



## Willow Flats (May 6, 2022)

Lily is adorable and yes big! My friend's new foal looks teeny tiny in comparison.


----------

